
This video crashed the player after 19 seconds - chaghalibaghali
https://www.brightcove.com/en/blog/2019/04/video-crashed-player-after-19-seconds
======
mohandesh
Author here - if you have any questions then please feel free to ask!

~~~
darkMagician
Any guess as to why the bug only happened in older versions of Android?

